# Realy bad leg pain! Owww



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

same each lesson my trainer makes me do 10 minutes of no stirrup work and it hurts my legs.But I guess thats why she does it, to strengthen my leg muscles.I can't image doing it for 30 minutes :!: wowy :lol:


----------

